

BQ and Canonical Launch the Second Ubuntu Phone - reddotX
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/02/bq-and-canonical-launch-their-second-underwhelming-ubuntu-phone/

======
thrill
I keep thinking it'd have to play well to Canonical's agenda if they'd release
Touch on the Note 4. Can they not legally buy the devices, reflash them, and
resell them?

